# What Machine Do You Use & What Machine Do You Want Next ??



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi all,

Whilst browsing the forum and interacting with other users I often wonder what setup people have at home. I'm looking to upgrade my Sage DTP in the very near future so I'm always curious as to what coffee machine others have.

So, what machine do you currently have and if applicable, what machine do you aspire to owning next?

I currently own a Sage Duo Temp Pro with a Niche grinder and currently looking at all options as to what to upgrade to next.

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

I currently have a Bean to Cup, machine the Melitta Varianza.

Eventually I want a Niche, together with a higher end shiny espresso machine, a Rocket or something similar.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

I have a Rocket R58 and don't have any plans to upgrade it to be honest. For somebody who enjoys good coffee but isn't in to chasing the perfect shot I can't see an upgrade worth making that I could justify (afford!).


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

Currently using a Delonghi B2C, which makes an ok drink but I wouldn't really call it espresso!

I've ordered a Niche, and am researching with an aim to buy my first decent espresso machine. Leaning towards the Rocket Appartamento at the moment, but there are a fair amount of machines at that price point and I'm finding it very hard to decide! BB is just over 2 hours from me, I think I'm going to make a trip over one day soon and have a chat. Forums are great, but there is a lot of noise, misinformation and hyperbole on anything to do with the internet!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Currently using my L1 with Mythos One and no intentions of changing either. Ive now had the L1 for almost 4 years still love it.



A trip to BB is a good idea
​


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

working dog said:


> Currently using my L1 with Mythos One and no intentions of changing either. Ive now had the L1 for almost 4 years still love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been reading up on Lever machines and the L1 & L-R in particular. I read about lots of positives including low maintenance, easy to clean, built to last and being the best tasting espresso. But are there any negatives?

One thing that grates on me with my DTP is with there being no 3-way solenoid, after ending the pull, the espresso doesn't stop dripping and so for me to be accurate I have to move the cup and scales away quickly when I hit my desired yield. I assume it's the same on a lever machine?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I've been reading up on Lever machines and the L1 & L-R in particular. I read about lots of positives including low maintenance, easy to clean, built to last and being the best tasting espresso. But are there any negatives?
> 
> One thing that grates on me with my DTP is with there being no 3-way solenoid, after ending the pull, the espresso doesn't stop dripping and so for me to be accurate I have to move the cup and scales away quickly when I hit my desired yield. I assume it's the same on a lever machine?


It is but I don't personally find it annoying. I slip a spoon under as I move the cup, then drop the spoon into a shot glass then leave it under the stream and let the remainder drain into the glass. No mess


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Here you go!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I've been reading up on Lever machines and the L1 & L-R in particular. I read about lots of positives including low maintenance, easy to clean, built to last and being the best tasting espresso. But are there any negatives?


I could say 'buy a lever - youll not regret it' but I wont

Best bet is to try one out. If that's an avenue you want to explore, see if a forum member lives nearby and will let you have a play.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

working dog said:


> I could say 'buy a lever - youll not regret it' but I wont
> 
> Best bet is to try one out. If that's an avenue you want to explore, see if a forum member lives nearby and will let you have a play.


I'll have to try and experience one in the flesh, Mildred. Thanks.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've got a pretty simple setup in comparison - a La Pavoni & Vario grinder.

Not looking to upgrade anytime soon as it suits my needs - heats up quickly, easy to maintain, and gives me good espresso every time.

Yes I could upgrade the grinder but the Vario is kitchen friendly and no doubt others would maybe give a better taste, but would probably be bigger with the exception of the Niche but I really don't have the time or inclination to bean count every time I want a drink.


----------



## aoxomoxoa (May 2, 2017)

ECM Barista and a Niche grinder (white, since you ask) for me. Can't imagine needing or wanting to upgrade. Two years ago I was using a clapped out Gaggia Classic and a Rocky grinder, so I've already well and truly scratched the upgrade itch.


----------



## Marmottefarcie (May 13, 2018)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I'll have to try and experience one in the flesh, Mildred. Thanks.


Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Here you go!


The music in the background, the lever smoothly rising, the coffee gently dripping...... mesmerising! I'm strongly considering a Londinium!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Not really had any thoughts on upgrading, quite happy with what I've got.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Marmottefarcie said:


> Whereabouts are you located?


Berkshire, Thatcham


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Not really had any thoughts on upgrading, quite happy with what I've got.


Whatvthat manky major pav combo


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

sanadsaad said:


> The music in the background, the lever smoothly rising, the coffee gently dripping...... mesmerising! I'm strongly considering a Londinium!


I was actually expecting The Archers in the background.. Don't know why..


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Whatvthat manky major pav combo


Yeah, you're only jealous


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I have a Quick Mill Rapida and have no desire to upgrade it. The londinium is technically better, but I'm not too bothered about the improvements it brings.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rhys said:


> Not really had any thoughts on upgrading, quite happy with what I've got.


Is it even possible to upgrade from a speedster?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Is it even possible to upgrade from a speedster?


Maybe sideways to a Slayer, as I guess there'll be those who'll say one's better than the other on both sides. @EricC seams quite happy with his. More electrics and menus on a Slayer though, compared to the basic controls on a Speedster. Always fancied a Slayer but more than happy with this.


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

Would love to try a speedster some day. Tried the slayer at Wogan in Bristol. Very impressed. Simple and elegant. I did see the receptionist use the hot water tap on it to make her pot noodle soup!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

sanadsaad said:


> Would love to try a speedster some day. Tried the slayer at Wogan in Bristol. Very impressed. Simple and elegant. I did see the receptionist use the hot water tap on it to make her pot noodle soup!


I use mine to make a nice mug of tea


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Mazzer SJ and an ECM Synchronika. Potential to change the grinder but not for a good while. ECM is a machine for life for me. buy once and buy right!


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Currently a Sage DTP and a Niche.

No plans to upgrade the grinder now.

But next on the agenda is the machine. The DTP is perfectly adequate and produces some awesome shots, but it's not the centrepiece I'd like. I'm currently paralysis by analysis on whether to make the jump to an interim HX machine or go all in on a DB or Lever.

Lever has a certain appeal for me but the new Lelit Bianca is v.v.interesting too.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ATZ said:


> Currently a Sage DTP and a Niche.
> 
> No plans to upgrade the grinder now.
> 
> ...


Well, you can only 'pull' a shot on a lever.


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Fracino Classico and Niche.

No need to change for the next decade or so hopefully.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I use Gaggia Classic and want to use La Marzocco GS3 MP.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Currently La Spaziale S1, E92 and Niche.

Looking at Bianca, L-R, or GS3 (second hand)


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

No mention of a Decent machine? I'd like to try that and the two LM offerings, a Slayer and a Speedster and also a Sage Dual Boiler. If I ever bought a Speedster I think I'd have to specify joystick controls though. I'm also interested in hearing views on the Niche versus high-end grinders like Kafetek etc. I'm not looking to change my setup but would consider it if I got to try others and preferred one of them.


----------



## billt (Jul 10, 2013)

DE1+ and see no reason to change.

There are only about 10 in England, none in the rest of the UK and 1 in Eire, so there's not likely to be a huge number of responses.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

billt said:


> DE1+ and see no reason to change.
> 
> There are only about 10 in England, none in the rest of the UK and 1 in Eire, so there's not likely to be a huge number of responses.


Yes, but this is about what people want next.


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

currently lelit pl041tem and niche. Planning move to HX probably mechanika slim. I have considered bianca but just not convinced i would ever find the time to benefit from flow control. Also counter top space is a big issue.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

R58 and no plans to change any time soon, although if I had spare money I'd be curious about a lever (L-R probably) or the Bianca. It's just that every time I read Bianca all I can hear is "Byankaah, Rickyyy, Pat pat pat" out of Eastenders and I don't think I can handle that!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

GS3 MP > Decent

I have high hopes about Decent machines. To me it's the perfect high end machine for home user. At least on paper.

The cons, to me, it's how it looks. Nobody is going to be impressed when visit your home. I think. Well, perhaps because of the tablet... I'd prefer Speedster looks.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am very happy with my set up and have no desire to change. Not this week, anyway!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

dan1502 said:


> . If I ever bought a Speedster I think I'd have to specify joystick controls though.


That's not an option, and believe me you don't want the steam wand full open.. The steam adjustment is very easy and precise.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Currently have the L1 (old variant) and Compak E8, will I change ? Yeah probably will in a year or so's time, but to what ! LM or speedster I really have no idea


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Well I have a few on my 'want' shortlist and they are all quite different from each other.

They are...

1) LMLM - I love the look and design and only hear great things about them.

2) Vesuvius - Lots of functions and a fantastically built machine by the sounds of it.

3) L - R - Love the look of these and lots of people say that a lever produces the best espresso.

Ultimately, I want a machine that will last and is reliable and which obviously produces great tasting coffee.

No doubt before I get there I will have a replacement for my DTP in the very near future as I feel that I've gone as far as I can really go with that now and then that's another decision all together


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Modded gaggia tebe & a mignon here. No plans to upgrade at the minute but if I did, it'd most likely be a classic lever in need of some reatoration.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Ceado E37s/Niche with a Sage DTP.

I always fancy an upgrade, but I'm always unsure as to what I'm missing out and what would be the next logical step.

Do I need an upgrade when I drink 1-4 coffees a day? Certainly not, it feels like there are some options lacking for good quality home machines for 2k or less.


----------



## Fuchsiflo (Oct 5, 2018)

Hallo i´m from Austria...at first, sorry for my bad english...

I´ve got a Gaggia Classic (2004) since Juli and a macap m42m grinder.

It´s my first coffeemachine and i quiet happy with it.

i dont know what i can upgrade...maybe something how can i get stabil watertemperatur??


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Fuchsiflo said:


> Hallo i´m from Austria...at first, sorry for my bad english...
> 
> I´ve got a Gaggia Classic (2004) since Juli and a macap m42m grinder.
> 
> ...


Welcome,

Fitting a PID to the classic greatly increases temp stability.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Maybe a San Remo Cafe racer


----------



## Fuchsiflo (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi, ashcroc

Where can i get one of this PID?


----------



## Fuchsiflo (Oct 5, 2018)

Ok, now i've found a threat with this PID upgrade from MrShades.

Best regards


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Search function works ok on here.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jony said:


> Search function works ok on here.


That & I put a hyperlink to the thread in my previous post.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Orchestrale Nota, Niche and Compak E5

The Nota I doubt I will change. it is built like a tank, performs really well, 3 litre boiler, steams for England and is semi commercial so will work all day

The Niche, buff said

Compak E5......I like having gear that not many others do. This is the most accomplished grinder I have owned. On 58mm burrs it produces a mound effortlessly and quickly that is not as good as a Mythos, but not far away from that standard and a lot smaller and prettier

I doubt I will change any of them for the foreseeable


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Well your Ochestrale Nota is definately a bit different, David. I'd never even heard of one till you told me about it. From the reviews I've watched online it's certainly something a bit special and built to last that's for sure.











dfk41 said:


> Orchestrale Nota, Niche and Compak E5
> 
> The Nota I doubt I will change. it is built like a tank, performs really well, 3 litre boiler, steams for England and is semi commercial so will work all day
> 
> ...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nuova Simonelli MAC 2000V and compak E8 redspeed. Sticking with this for a long time me thinks, I love it.

Came from a DTP and mazzer SJ


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Sticking with this for a long time me thinks, I love it.


Yeah, sure...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

PPapa said:


> Yeah, sure...


I am I promise


----------



## Fuchsiflo (Oct 5, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> That & I put a hyperlink to the thread in my previous post.


Ok thanks, i had overlooked the hyperlink, sry my bad.

Thank you anyways ashcroc


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Fuchsiflo said:


> Ok thanks, i had overlooked the hyperlink, sry my bad.
> 
> Thank you anyways ashcroc


No worries, I saw you found it anyway.


----------

